# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Force Factor Nitric Oxide

## ajb1987

Has anyone heard of this supplement. I found it while browsing the internet and was curious on whether or not it works.
Thanks

----------


## iKramer

Bump.

Has anyone tried it by chance?

----------


## Iron_Pig

Tryed it it just like anyother NO supp

----------


## Twist

plasma jet is best no supplement I have ever used. I can't use anything with caffeine though. plasma is the shit. I even use it in pct. seems to keep things hard (great blood flow all day)

----------


## swol_je

Plasma jet didnt do shit to me. Either MRI no2 or Oxylene (oxyfirm now) is the only N.O. that did anything.

----------


## Pro-Natural Science

Force Factor is just a combo of arginine. Your better off with a product that has a combo of good ingredients. Arginine is good, but works best when combined with creatine, taurine, Ornithine, ect. I'm currently in the process of finishing up my first pre-workout supplement. It has 15 pure ingredients. Ill give you the details when its finished if anyone is interested.

----------


## swol_je

You can go to Force Factor.com and get a free 60 cap bottle for $4.99 (shipping charges), BUT you have to cancel after having it for a week or they do Auto Delivery on your ass and charge you $74.99 a MONTH!!!

----------


## M302_Imola

> Force Factor is just a combo of arginine. Your better off with a product that has a combo of good ingredients. Arginine is good, but works best when combined with creatine, taurine, Ornithine, ect. I'm currently in the process of finishing up my first pre-workout supplement. It has 15 pure ingredients. Ill give you the details when its finished if anyone is interested.


let us know, I'm curious.

----------


## Pro-Natural Science

> let us know, I'm curious.


You got it man! I'm working on two products at the moment. A very strong Fat Burner / Mood enhancer...and also the pre-workout. Should be finished soon. I'm still messing with dosages and such based on my testers feedback. I'm still figuring out which creatine i want to include in the pre-workout priduct...so far it looks like im going with Di Creatine Malate. I have made two formulas, one with mono and the other Di-Malate....Waiting for tests to see which one is more effective. I'll keep you updated! You can add me as a fan on facebook if you have an account. I do alot of updating there. Just search the brand name.

----------


## M302_Imola

> You got it man! I'm working on two products at the moment. A very strong Fat Burner / Mood enhancer...and also the pre-workout. Should be finished soon. I'm still messing with dosages and such based on my testers feedback. I'm still figuring out which creatine i want to include in the pre-workout priduct...so far it looks like im going with Di Creatine Malate. I have made two formulas, one with mono and the other Di-Malate....Waiting for tests to see which one is more effective. I'll keep you updated! You can add me as a fan on facebook if you have an account. I do alot of updating there. Just search the brand name.


I don't have a facebook account but am curious to see what you come up with. Hit me up w/ a PM whenever these test have been carried out.

----------


## subzero

I used Force Factor for 3 months. It's like no2 but more expensive. In my opinion you better get no2 black less money more caps inside.

----------

